# Anche se il prodotto è standard, dovremo...



## violapais

Ho fatto un'offerta ad un cliente francese, chiedendo però un minimo d'acquisto. A questo punto, lui ha obiettato che essendo un nuovo prodotto, per lui, non è sicuro che riuscirà a rispettare i minimi che ho chiesto. Ha aggiunto:
"et c’est pour cela que je vous ai demandé une formulation à vous, ce afin d’éviter de faire une fabrication spéciale"
 
Il problema è che per noi sarà comunque una produzione speciale, perchè sebbene il prodotto sia standard (stiamo parlando di sapone), le confezioni che ci ha richiesto non lo sono. La macchina è tarata per confezionare soltanto un tipo di imballo alla volta e non possiamo spegnerla e riprogrammarla a metà processo.... per questo gli è stato comunque imposto un minimo.  Avrei pensato:
 
Le problème est que si vous commandez un produit en un bidon particulier, bien que le produit est standard, nous devons faire una fabrication spéciale. La machine, en fait, est reglé pour remplir seulement un type de bidon à la fois et nous ne pouvons pas l'arrêter pour changer les bidons pendant la production.


----------



## Corsicum

Une proposition d’adaptation(l'original est clair et correct à part quelques détails) :
_Le problème est que si vous commandez un produit *en  bidon* particulier, bien que le produit *soit *standard, nous devons faire *une* fabrication spéciale. La machine, en fait, est  réglée pour remplir  *uniquement*  un type de bidon à la fois,  nous ne pouvons pas l'arr__êter pour changer le *modèle* de bidon  pendant la production__._

Une proposition de variante, qui n'est pas beaucoup plus "pertinente" :
_Le problème vient du fait que si vous commandez un conditionnement spécifique, soit  un bidon particulier pour un produit , bien que ce produit soit  standard, nous devons  procéder à une  fabrication  spécialement adaptée. La machinerie de la chaine de production  étant  réglée  pour remplir  un type et gabarit de bidon à la fois nous ne pouvons pas l’interrompre __ pour changer le modèle de  bidon  en cours de production__._


----------



## Tomm0285

Secondo me la seconda proposta di corsicum è ottima


----------



## violapais

Grazie a tutti e due... se non si capisce, non ho affatto studiato francese... sto improvvisando!


----------



## matoupaschat

violapais said:


> Ho fatto un'offerta ad un cliente francese, chiedendo però un minimo d'acquisto. A questo punto, lui ha obiettato che essendo un nuovo prodotto, per lui, non è sicuro che riuscirà a rispettare i minimi che ho chiesto. Ha aggiunto:
> "et c’est pour cela que je vous ai demandé une formulation à vous, ce afin d’éviter de faire une fabrication spéciale"
> 
> Il problema è che per noi sarà comunque una produzione speciale, perchè sebbene il prodotto sia standard (stiamo parlando di sapone), le confezioni che ci ha richiesto non lo sono. La macchina è tarata per confezionare soltanto un tipo di imballo alla volta e non possiamo spegnerla e riprogrammarla a metà processo.... per questo gli è stato comunque imposto un minimo. Avrei pensato:
> 
> Le problème est que si vous commandez un produit en un bidon particulier, bien que le produit est standard, nous devons faire una fabrication spéciale. La machine, en fait, est reglé pour remplir seulement un type de bidon à la fois et nous ne pouvons pas l'arrêter pour changer les bidons pendant la production.


 
Un'altra proposta, che, credo, rispecchia più il testo originale, senza prescindere dall'esatezza delle altre :
Le problème est que pour nous il s'agira quand même d'une fabrication spéciale, parce que, bien que le produit - nous parlons du savon - soit standard, les emballages que vous nous demandez, eux , ne le sont pas . En effet, la machine ne peut traiter qu'un seul type de conditionnement à la fois et nous ne pouvons pas l'arrêter au beau milieu du processus pour en changer ... C'est pour cela que nous vous avons imposé un minimum .​


----------



## violapais

Grazie mille anche a te, così è perfetto!


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Un'altra proposta, che, credo, rispecchia più il testo originale, senza prescindere dall'esatezza delle altre :Le problème est que pour nous il s'agira quand même d'une fabrication spéciale, parce que, bien que le produit - nous parlons du savon - soit standard, les emballages que vous nous demandez, eux , ne le sont pas . En effet, la machine ne peut traiter qu'un seul type de conditionnement à la fois et nous ne pouvons pas l'arrêter au beau milieu du processus pour en changer ... C'est pour cela que nous vous avons imposé un minimum .​


 Oui, je suis tout à fait  d’accord avec cette dernière que je préfère aussi, c’est parfait. 

Deux  remarques de l’ordre du détail  pour les échanges entre le fournisseur et les clients : 
Dans la mesure du possible il faut éviter d’utiliser les termes de « _problème_ »  et « _imposer_ » au sens commercial et marketing.
_*Il problema  =  le problème* => __ On a une contrainte (technique) = une impossibilité technique_, sont préférables à  _problème _qui passe probablement mieux en Italien.
*Imposto** =  *_*Imposer* __=> __fixer_ , _établir_,  me semble préférable en Français ?.
Il me semble qu’il est inutile  de prendre ces remarque en compte dans ce contexte précis, c’était  uniquement pour l’apprentissage des nuances éventuelles entre le Français et l’Italien dans un contexte commercial.
Je fais peut être une erreur d’appréciation ?


----------



## violapais

Corsicum said:


> Oui, je suis tout à fait d’accord avec cette dernière que je préfère aussi, c’est parfait.
> 
> Deux remarques de l’ordre du détail pour les échanges entre le fournisseur et les clients :
> Dans la mesure du possible il faut éviter d’utiliser les termes de « _problème_ » et « _imposer_ » au sens commercial et marketing.
> _*Il problema = le problème* => __On a une contrainte (technique) = une impossibilité technique_, sont préférables à _problème _qui passe probablement mieux en Italien.
> *Imposto** = *_*Imposer* __=> __fixer_ , _établir_, me semble préférable en Français ?.
> Il me semble qu’il est inutile de prendre ces remarque en compte dans ce contexte précis, c’était uniquement pour l’apprentissage des nuances éventuelles entre le Français et l’Italien.
> Je fais peut être une erreur d’appréciation ?


 

Per quando riguarda _Fixer, établir_ sono completamente d'accordo.
Per sostituire problema con _une impossibilité technique, _però, bisognerebbe rivoluzionare l'intera frase.


----------



## Corsicum

violapais said:


> Per quando riguarda _Fixer, établir_ sono completamente d'accordo.
> Per sostituire problema con _une impossibilité technique, _però, bisognerebbe rivoluzionare l'intera frase.


Bien sur, tu as parfaitement raison, c'est pourquoi je l'avais laissé dans ma proposition.
Ce n'est que du détail "scolaire" qui n'a aucune importance dans ce contexte.
La proposition de *matoupaschat* est parfaite.

…mes remarques relèvent de l’excès de zèle !


----------



## matoupaschat

Completamente d'accordo: _fixer_ va meglio .
Saluti dal Belgio .


----------

